# I've Seen Red!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And here it is.









Roy can you get this one, I think it's quite nice?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'Kinell.....................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hope they do Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Me too- i'll be going on Wednesday when the postie arrives...............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think so, some how.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You on my side then? Cheers mate. Hope Trish is


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan

If Roy ordered that, it would have to be delivered via the back door............at night














.

Give the man a break - he's got a reputation to uphold







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Then again it would be postie-just hope Stan's isn't a WIS


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry lads, just been for wis. Feel better now.
















I do like watches and I'm an idiot but that's as far as I will allow it to go.
















Turn me into a ***** would you?
















Ian,

I do like that red watch, do I have a problem?









I reckon Clark Gable would have given his left nut for a watch like that.

























I must have one.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> I reckon Clark Gable would have given his left nut for a watch like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've only got one bollock Stan







?

Does it affect your balance







?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I have succeeded in keeping my one bollock in my trousers and not between my ears up until now.
















Though some (many) will argue that point, no doubt.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just count yourself lucky Stan







.

It looks like Paul ( crowley ) is going to lose both his when the postie arrives on Wednesday







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I'll pray for his bollocks.









Hope he holds onto them, good luck Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

****! Never thought about that. She'll only find one anyway I bet.

Lucky I can't walk...............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kick her with your good leg Paul. That's what I do.
















My right one is shagged, and I buggered the left knee this week. It swelled up like a baloon.
















I collided with a bookcase, stupid old sod.









Still walking though, but like a cartoon character.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stan said:


> I reckon Clark Gable would have given his left nut for a watch like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't buy 2, Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

let me just say I'm glad that all watches are not the same!









You enjoy it Stan and if you get one wear it with pride!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All this fuss over a little red watch








Pieter has a really bright red dial strap combo.I think it looks great









I like it Stan,but that should come as no surprise to most regulars


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan, yes I can obtain that watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

adrian said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon Clark Gable would have given his left nut for a watch like that.
> ...


Adrian.
















What happens if I buy three?









Roy,

PM sent.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> And here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible Stan, feckin awful, looks like something out of a Xmas cracker, cheap crackers to boot. Worse watch I've ever seen, utterly tasteless, is that carpet on the face?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

Don't mess about, tell me what you really think.
















I like it, nice and colourful.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ayup Stan, didn't think you were home yet


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark.
















I'm on red watch today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Terrible Stan, feckin awful, looks like something out of a Xmas cracker, cheap crackers to boot. Worse watch I've ever seen, utterly tasteless, is that carpet on the face?


Stan, got to agree with Mark...please don't take a picture of yours and force me to put it on the Picture Gallery...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul.

If I do (won't have the watch for a few weeks) take a picture I won't expect you to post it in the Picture Gallery, it would overshadow all the other watches there.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't like the red one? Try this.









Much more conservative.
















I know Roy can get this one because I missed it last time.









Both pictures were borrowed from a commercial site so I can't mention it's name but due credit to it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Red one Stan ..... I can see you now









Soviet Anthem .wav file 850kb

Here's the words to the first two verses so you can sing along









ГИМН СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА

Союз нерушимый республик свободных (Soy'ooz neroosh'imi resp'ooblik svob'odnikh)

Сплотила навеки Великая русь (Splot'ila nav'eki vel'ikaia Rus)

Да здравствует созданный волей народов (Da zdr'avstvooyet sozdanni voley nar'odov)

Единый, могучий Советский Союз! (Yed'ini mog'oochi Sov'etski Soy'ooz)

Славься, Отечество наше свободное, (Sl'avsa ot'echestvo n'ashe svob'odnoye)

Дружбы народов надежный оплот! (Dr'oojbi nar'odov nady'ojni opl'ot)

Знамя советское, знамя народное (P'artia L'enina, - s'ila narodnaya)

пуст от победы к победе ведет! (Nas k torjestv'oo kommun'izma vedy'ot)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks John.
















I got stuck on the second verse.























Saved the wav file though.









Coincidentally, I'm wearing this at the moment.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The last two verses do not coincide with the transcript.









I hate these comunist songs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

lol ... you are right Adrian ... I must have cut and pasted the wrong bit









My apology Stan ... thats probably why you got stuck


----------

